# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Νέο κανάλι Panik TV, στην COSMOTE TV

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Το Panik TV, το κανάλι με «πρωταγωνιστές» μεγάλα ονόματα της μουσικής, που ανήκουν στο δυναμικό της Panik Entertainment Group, κάνει πρεμιέρα τη Δευτέρα 20 Σεπτεμβρίου στην COSMOTE TV. 

Μέσα από ένα 24ωρο πρόγραμμα, οι τηλεθεατές θα απολαμβάνουν καθημερινά γερές δόσεις μουσικής με νέα και παλαιότερα video clip αγαπημένων καλλιτεχνών, αυτοτελείς εκπομπές με μουσικά νέα από την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, ενώ θα ενημερώνονται για τα ονόματα και τις επιτυχίες που κυριαρχούν στα charts. Από το κανάλι δεν θα λείπουν προτάσεις για πολιτιστικά δρώμενα, καθώς και lifestyle θέματα.

Το Panik TV θα προβάλλεται στην COSMOTE TV, στη θέση 603, ενώ θα είναι διαθέσιμο για ετεροχρονισμένη θέαση μέσα από την υπηρεσία Replay TV.

----------

